# Cara - do I have to go to bed ... 5 more minutes please ..



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Our bed is more comfy than hers


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

How can you resist ... with those pleading eyes??


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a fabulous photo


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is adorable.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh - hope you gave in - I would have done!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww! Cara is the cutest, Vincent definatley wants her as his girlfriend!

We've got to the point where we let him fall asleep on our bed and the quietly caryr him downstairs and put him in his crate xD


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We gave in ... Crate is on my side of the bed (he he) xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

...And who could blame you


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Can't even get angry when she gets into trouble. She just looks at you and does the poo wiggle-waggle thing and then that's it putty in her paws xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What an adorable photo!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Can't even get angry when she gets into trouble. She just looks at you and does the poo wiggle-waggle thing and then that's it putty in her paws xx


Yup, I was laughing at something naughty Izzy did today......not good discipline!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ahhh. so sweet ..... 

I'm not the only one then ..... 
who used to let pup fall asleep before putting them to bed !!! 

mmmm 

marzy


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

So sweet! Nacho has taken to sleeping with me during the week too when Tom is away. Had a pretty crappy week and as he is 'poorly' I let him snuggle in. He actually lies like a human and has his head on the pillow next to me and SNORES! I must get a picture next time!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww I love hearing all the bedtime stories of cockapoos 
Last night I started walking upstairs to bed when a brown blur shot past me...got to the bedroom and Vincent was under the covers, head on the pillow! When I got closer he looked up at me as if to say 'hey! you woke me up!!' waaaaa!


----------

